# Sony DSC-H5 and 4gb Memory Stick



## statman (Mar 24, 2007)

Does anyone know if the DSC-h5 will take a 4gb memory stick.  It is not listed on the compatible list, but I have one and do not want to open it if it will not work.


----------

